# Do you have nicknames for the composers?



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Here are mine:

Corelli: Cori; Coraline
Buxtehude: Bucky
Pachelbel: Pac
Telemann: Telly; Telemom
J. S. Bach: Composer mom; mom friend; my wife; Cécile Charlotte Sophie Jeanrenaud
Haydn: Kogasa Tatara
Beethoven: Angry cat; Hairball
Salieri: Eiyuu*Senki Beethoven; Celery; The man who didn't kill Mozart
Mozart: Mozartkügeln
Schubert: Mushroom fairy
Paganini: Peggy; Satan
Mendelssohn: Abraham Lincoln; my gay son; Mendels[any noun, for example: sauce]; Anna Magdalena
Schumann: Schumers; Yume Nikki; Heterochromia
Chopin: Fear; Frederic the Great
Liszt: Frick
Wagner: Deutschbag
Alkan: Alkali
Berlioz: Berls
Rossini: Rosie
Strauss Jr: Waltzerl
Dvořák: Advořákable; Station Master Dvořák
Tchaikovsky: Onion; Tchaikers
Grieg: Einstein
Debussy: Debs; Debbie
Rachmaninoff: Rach; Racky; Rocky; Claude Frollo
Scriabin: Scriabs; Bill Cipher
Schoenberg: Tone Row; Arnold Schwarzenegger
Berg: Ice Berg
Webern: KIA
Shostakovich: Shosty; Sadness; Harry Potter
Cage: 4'33"
Bernstein: Bernie
Stockhausen: Stocky
John Williams: Darth Vader


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I see...


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

I would call u weird but who am I to call anyone weird...


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Arnold Schoenberg: Pretty Arnie ('Pretty' comes from *Schoen*berg, "*beautiful* mountain")


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Gouldanian said:


> I would call u weird but who am I to call anyone weird...


So I'm the only one on TC to have nicknames for the composers? I didn't know that. :'P


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Dim7 said:


> Arnold Schoenberg: Pretty Arnie ('Pretty' comes from *Schoen*berg, "*beautiful* mountain")
> 
> View attachment 82511


That's the funniest thing I've seen all day!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, shucks, I'm not that clever. Just the usual: Shosty, LvB, vinegary Arnold. That's bout it. But I do like Station Master Dvorak; that will probably slip out somewhere.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> So I'm the only one on TC to have nicknames for the composers? I didn't know that. :'P


Probably not. They're weird too!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The only one I know of is Rimsky of Course You Cough, but only if it's a live recording.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I think this is the moment where TC officially ran out of things to talk about.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Some of those are actually kinda funny, though, "Deutschbag". lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

Johann _Sebastian_...sometimes I think of him as Seabass, as in "Kick his ***, Seabass!"



DiesIraeCX said:


> Some of those are actually kinda funny, though, "Deutschbag". lol


I thought it was Alma Deutscher until I scrolled up.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

_I _might have a few... Russians commonly had nicknames, multiple ones even, so I have my own, plus a few already in existence:

Shostakovich - Mitya, DCSH (I don't like "Shosty" for some reason so I always type the full name even though its too long lol)
Stravinsky - Stravo (his name doesn't need shortening, but somehow seeing or hearing the name "Stravinsky" gives me the jitters, it feels like saying "acrid" or something so I shorten it to make it more palatable)
Rimsky-Korsakov - RK (the most shortened of the shortened names!), the Musical Sorcerer
Tchaikovsky - Tchaik
Prokofiev - Seryozha, Prok, Enfante Terrible
Glazunov - Ghost Lover rolleyes, "him", Him Truly, or otherwise Sasha. I don't like saying his name a lot in real life, it's like saying my own name. I don't like shortening his name either, but a diminutive is "Glazunchik," one of his many real-life nicknames...
Scriabin - Scribbles, or Scribs
Rachmaninoff- Rach
Arensky - Prince Arensky
Borodin - Cat man, Poison maker, Knight
Balakirev - the Bully, the Boss, the Godfather, "Bully"-kirev
Liadov - ADHD man

:lol:


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Beethoven: Beet Oven
Ligeti: Splaghetti
Steve Reich: STEEEEEERIKE! (Like a baseball umpire would say)


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I call Beethoven 'Luddy'. Sounds like a pet name...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Leonard Bernstein - "Lenny"


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

MJongo said:


> Beethoven: Beet Oven


When I was in 1st grade music class (so, 6 years old), we called him Lovepig Canned Beef Oven.

Some things never change, I guess.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

No.............................


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

In a tribute to an old friends Dyslexia we have always had fun with names of artists and composer of all genre's 
i.e We never liked Style Council so we would call them Slime Council. The guitarist Robin Trower of course would be Robin Trousers. Its been going in for forty years between us.
as far as Classical is concerned

Mendelssohn is of course Meddlesome

Rachmaninov, Rackwomanoff

Rimsky Korsakov is Ripyer Corsetsoff

Saint-Saens Soup-con

Schubert is Jolly. derived from "Its a jolly holiday with Schu-bert." Mary Poppins Reference

Tchaikovsky is just pronounced with a yorkshire accent ( T'Cha-kovsky lad!)

Verdi Joe Green ( Hardly new I know but there you go)

Some are just stupid 

Dvorac is Drac. 

George Fried-rice Handbell ( Guess!)

Grog, for Greig

It goes on and on!


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

No, but Abraham Lincoln's ones made me laugh!! Wonderful!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

No, but I used to have sarcastic names for some performers -- such as The Academy of St. Neviile Marriner.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

No, I use their surnames to refer to them. For example, "Igor Stravinsky" ----> "Stravinsky".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

violadude said:


> I think this is the moment where TC officially ran out of things to talk about.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Wait, there's more. I only have three, all borrowed from my betters--

From my grandfather: Nikki Rinsya-Kawfeekup

From Victor Borge: Fliszt, and also, M. Ozart


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Badinerie said:


> In a tribute to an old friends Dyslexia we have always had fun with names of artists and composer of all genre's
> i.e We never liked Style Council so we would call them Slime Council. The guitarist Robin Trower of course would be Robin Trousers. Its been going in for forty years between us.
> as far as Classical is concerned
> 
> ...


"Grog" and "Meddlesome" are ace! :'p


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes,, I listen to Binkie, Muffin, Lance, Clint, and Gonzo all the time.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes, yes I do. 
Rather lovely name.

Shostakovich becomes *Shostabear!

*Fantastic name I think. Works very well with the overall flow.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Beethoven = Joe

Bach = Morris

Shostakovich = Nikolai

Schuman = Glorious the First

Ives = Geico Man


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Not really nicknames, but sometimes I refer to Rachmaninoff symphonies, as "Rocky I, II, or III," a designation they share with the concertos, relying on context to sort them out. Other than that, I never play with the names of composers or artists, unless their nicknames are in general usage, like "Bubbles" for Beverly Sills. Music is the closest thing I have to a religion, so I don't screw around with the names of its practitioners, no matter what I think of their work. For their gifts, I revere them all.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> From Victor Borge: Fliszt, and also, M. Ozart


Don't forget the other Borge nickname: Brahms, otherwise known as, Smharb


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I call every composer Dave.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Mussorgsky: Drunk Mendelssohn


----------



## Mayerl (May 5, 2008)

At long last it has finally sunk home why I don't visit this forum very often....it's all too easy to end up in the nursery.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

You know what? Scratch all that, I'll just call every composer Mendelssohn.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Copland=Ari

Ives=Chaz

Persichetti=Vinnie


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> You know what? Scratch all that, I'll just call every composer Mendelssohn.


Glazunov was called the Russian Mendelssohn by some of his peers, so that's legitimate impression.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mozart the magician
Bach the brainer
Handel the heroic
Beethoven the boom-ba-da-boom
Haydn the humorous


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Inspired by a certain girl band from 20 years ago...

Stockhausen - Brainy Spice
Mussorgsky - Boozy Spice
Sibelius - Baldy Spice
Feldman - Bruiser Spice
Brahms - Beardy Spice


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

^^
Don't forget Mendels-spice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2016)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glazunov was called the Russian Mendelssohn by some of his peers, so that's legitimate impression.


I prefer to call him "Who?"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ^^
> Don't forget Mendels-spice.


Mendelssohn actually left that band to form a new power-trio called The Komb-over Kids with Franck and von Weber.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

From Victor Borge: Giuseppe Verdi = Joe Green


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Charles Ives: "Uncle Charlie"
Aaron Copland: "Old Horseface"
Henry Cowell: That ol' pervert; "Connie" (referring to Cowell's time in prison)
Itzhak Perlman: The Fiddler on the Roof

Gee, I'm cruel.

I have nicknames for various styles of music, as well: whenever I hear modernism that sounds like the composer has just discovered the diminished scale (like Ernest Bloch), I call the condition "diminished-itis."

Mozart is "powder-puff music."


----------



## Rhombic (Oct 28, 2013)

Shostakovich - Shosta
Borodin - Sasha, the Chemist
Richard Strauss - Strauss (the one and only, single, unique nameable Strauss)
Prokofiev - Seryozha
Myaskovsky - Nyamusya (see Prokofiev's letters!!! like, seriously, Seryozha's letters to Nyamusya are great)
Chopin - the piano one
Mahler - Gustaaaaaav
Haydn - Mr Symphony


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Not a composer but I call Simon Rattle "the Rattler".


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I only have four that I can think of, all Russians:

Shostakovitch - Shosty
Tchaikovsky - Chocky 
Rachmaninoff - Rocky
Rimsky-Korsakov - Rimsky

Occasionally I also call Tchaikovsky "Chekhov" for reasons I do not understand.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Rachmaninov - The Drac


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Tchaikovsky - Lenin


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm thanking God nobody has said Music McNoteface


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Schumann: Crazy Uncle Bob.

Brahms: Lonely John.

Bruckner: Organic Anthony.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Scriabin - Scrubbin'


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Rimsky-Korsakov = Rimsky-K.
Stravinsky = Strav
Liszt = FL
Shostakovich = Shostak
Rachmaninoff = SVR

But I find "Shosty" really cute. Maybe that's why I don't use it.


----------

